# NCSExpert year compatibility



## Vagabundo23 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,

I just want to know the NCSExpert year compability for Mini Cooper. This software works perfect in my MCS 2008 but I don't know if works with my cousin 2013 R56.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## sherifsurf (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, 
from my experience NCSExpert working with your cousin's car R56 model (2013) but maybe you will need different cable K+DCAN


----------

